# snaring



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

Is snaring considered trappng?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

yes, it is trapping... just another tool in the arsenal we get to use, at least in some areas. we are allowed in kansas. and i have made up 2 dozen for this year to start with. it will allow me to cover some places that foothold and conibears won't be able to sit.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

k ty 

happy hunting :sniper:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

After trapping off and on since the 1930s I have decided to do nothing but snare frome now on. With kill sticks and the compression spring todays snares are the way to go if you want to skip a day or so as they are dead. Are snaring season opens the 18th so a few days to go. :beer:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you're planning to set snares, check your State Trapping Regs, as here, we have to have written permission from the landowner to use them.

Smitty


----------



## perch head (Jul 6, 2005)

adokken sent you a PM


----------

